# Monitor Shows half the screen only



## Branewalker (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's the problem:

My 19' CRT shows what looks like only half a screen. The upper half seems virtually perfect, but the lower half is scrunched up into a thing bright line, and even seems to double back slightly. Seems to be a hardware problem, but I don't know if it is fixable.

The details:
Computer and video card tested - A-O.K. with Gateway Vivitron 15
Monitor in question is a Viewsonic PS790. It's been sitting for a while, and I just got it out to see if I could get it working.

I tried several refresh rates as well. Made sure I had correct drivers. Fiddled with the front panel stuff, all to no avail.

Also, this may be key info. The monitor has both VGA and BNC (RGBHV) connectors on the back. Currently it is hooked up with a VGA-to-BNC cable, from a VGA out on the video card.

Suspicions:
I couldn't find much on Google concerning this problem, as it is somewhat complex, but very simple to word. Google finds everything but the issue. Two brief posts that might have been the issue or a similar one were found.

Could be fixed by adjusting something, somewhere, to correct a horizontal or vertical sync problem.
Could be a bad capacitor in said system.
MIGHT be bypassed using the VGA cable. Not sure if it is worth the 10 bucks to try it, though, as I might find info ruling out such an option.

Anyone have any experience with this issue? Can it be resolved? This isn't a mission critical monitor, so if it's trash, that's fine. But, if it can be fixed even with a moderate amount of effort, that would be cool because it's otherwise a great monitor.

--Branewalker


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i would try the $10 vga cable first. i realize no one wants to spend the money without a guarantee, but go ahead.
did you go to the view sonic support site regarding any similar issues?
is it under warranty ? it might be a 3 year..*it is-*
Warranty..3 years on parts, 3 years on CRT, 3 years on labor, plus one-year 48-hour Express Exchange option available 

try a driver for it, even though its pnp
http://www.viewsonic.com/support/drivers/driver_information.cfm?category=1&formName=monitor&key=37


----------



## Branewalker (Mar 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, no warranty. It's older than that. I'll check the site, though.

And, really the only reason I was waiting on trying the VGA cable was because I might find some information to rule it out entirely. Thanks for the help. I'll let you know if I find out any more info on this.

--Branewalker

I checked out the troubleshooter on Viewsonic's website (it's a really old monitor, but there was still a little information on it). Seems the video cable is the likely culprit, and if it's not that, then there's not much I can do, short of professional service.

Thanks again for the help!


----------

